# Need advice



## _antonio1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm 24 
167 lbs
13 % body fat
I think I just want to run test im not sure which side effects I read about are true there's alot of bull on the Internet. I was wondering how much I should run a week for how long and if I need anything with it some one told me tren and what do I need after


----------



## York (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm new to this board, but if I had to guess ur going to get some people who don't care for this post. Makes it seem like you haven't done your own homework. Pretty easy to find cycle info through searches. Test only is a good first cycle. I wouldn't touch tren for a while. You will need to run a full pct after cycle. Do some searches, different guys like different compounds for pct. personally I'd run 4 weeks of clomid, but like I said....lots of opinions.


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 14, 2014)

What you said is all I really need to know should I do 1 ml twice a week or 2 ml twice a week I have done my research just seeing what people recommend


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 14, 2014)

_antonio1 said:


> What you said is all I really need to know should I do 1 ml twice a week or 2 ml twice a week I have done my research just seeing what people recommend



What are you going to use for an AI? 1ml or 2ml of what, 200mg cyp or 300mg enan? What are you going to use for pct? Homework?


----------



## stonetag (Nov 14, 2014)

How can someone make a recommendation when they don't know shit about you.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 14, 2014)

Lay out what you are considering running. From there we may be better equipped to guide you.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 14, 2014)

Most people will tell you to use testosterone alone your first cycle. Preferably a long ester or a multi ester like sustanon. 

You could add an anabolic as well. 

Typically a small dose will be enough to respond.

Its nor rocket science. At 167 lbs you would be able to grow just by eating enough calories and training properly. 

Focus on connecting with your body when you lift. Learn the technique of the exercises.


----------



## bronco (Nov 14, 2014)

_antonio1 said:


> I'm 24
> 167 lbs
> 13 % body fat
> I think I just want to run test im not sure which side effects I read about are true there's alot of bull on the Internet. I was wondering how much I should run a week for how long and if I need anything with it some one told me tren and what do I need after



NO!!! You are no where even close to ready to use gear. You are a 167 lbs you should be more worried about eating and training then steroids


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I train 6 days a week and I eat crazy amounts of food counting my macros when I cut this summer I was down to 150 shredded every winter I cant break 170 I started bulking before the summer was even over. I wanted to run Testosterone Enanthate a low dose


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 14, 2014)

It's the same sad story; 
What are you eating daily, list a normal day of this "bulk"


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 14, 2014)

Me personally "i can't" get past 200 BUT i know im not eating enough...how do i know this bcuz I've been past that threshold before
If i stop eating my weight would probably go down to mid 170's bcuz that was were i started before working out
I also know this bcuz when i was eating 1-2 times a day due to work the lowest i hit was 178
Currently im 192 bcuz i eat just enough to maintain that weight
You gotta force feed yourself to get past the threshold of "maintenence" (pretty much were your weight stays/fluctuates around)


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 14, 2014)

hi could anyone help me with my next cycle i could use some advice but im new to forums and cant seem to post a new thread :s


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I eat about 4000- 5000 cals a day. I do construction I'm always sweating. My workouts I go heavy and rest so I don't burn extra cals.I don't have any more time to eat I eat 4 preped meals of rice.. With chicken steak or chili plus. A hero with eggs bacon cheese potatoes  dinner which is normally pasta and s protein and ice cream with protein before bed


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 14, 2014)

OP, how tall are you? I tend to agree with the Bros here - you think you're eating, but you ain't eating.


----------



## DF (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm a bit grumpy so I'll stay out of this one.  You say you've done homework, but it doesn't show at all.


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 14, 2014)

5'7 I should be gaining weight at 3600 cals


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 14, 2014)

I will say this looks like he is gonna jump so let him . However you need to know what your doing before you do so couple of things to lay out for the board to review 

1. what type of test will you be running ? ie test e c sust etc. (don't ask for a source I hope you at least read the rules) and what mg/ml is it this way we can tell you how may cc's to use when . 
2. What type of AI will you be using ? (if you don't know what this is then come on bro I am trying to get you through but no one is gonna help with out basic knowledge ) 
3. What is your pct protocol ? (again these a basic things you can learn on your own) here on our board search "post cycle therapy" "first cycle" take some time to learn if you don't know

So if you answer those questions and lay out how long how much you want to use and your plan for handling the sides I am sure the members here will tweak whats needed to be tweaked for you and get you on the right path but you haven't given us enough info to lay out anything 

As far a side effects of a first cycle everyone is different but common one's are Increased estrogen production , acne , hair loss , testicular atrophy (your balls shrink) , increased red blood cell production , there's plenty more I'm just naming a few . 

How common are they well that depends how prepared are you? I can tell you from my experience I have had to deal with estrogen issues and acne but that's it from just testosterone. I have used other compounds and have had to deal with high bp , high hemocrit levels, lipid issues (bad cholesterol) headaches and others. I was able to over come all of the sides by being prepared and knowing what to do . 

We are here to help bud. If you jump in with out knowing shit well someone will try and bail you out when you run into problems but you will run into them wouldn't you rather be prepared? 

good luck


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 14, 2014)

DF said:


> I'm a bit grumpy so I'll stay out of this one.  You say you've done homework, but it doesn't show at all.



My homework involved getting the answers 4m the smart kids the next day...
H/S was cake...velvety and red


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 14, 2014)

_antonio1 said:


> I train 6 days a week and I eat crazy amounts of food counting my macros when I cut this summer I was down to 150 shredded every winter I cant break 170 I started bulking before the summer was even over. I wanted to run Testosterone Enanthate a low dose



Bottom line is.. if you're not growing, you're not eating enough. I don't care what fits your macros. I don't care if you think you eat enough. Eat. then when you think you've eaten enough, eat some damn more.

While you're doing that decide if you want to grow, or if it's more important to you to be "shredded". From my experience they don't go hand in hand. By eating more calories you will put on some fat. So you've got a decision to make. Gear is gonna do jack squat for you if you're not eating enough to grow in the first place.


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm going to add more food I'm going to give it a few weeks do a lot of he as I need to  and then I'll go from there thank you all for the advice great forum!!!


----------



## York (Nov 16, 2014)

Good move, just give it some time


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone heard of Spartan pharmaceuticals and idk if we can talk about price on here but was does sust 250 go for


----------

